# Brooklyn pigeon



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello, new member here. I’m a total bird amateur, but I have had animals all my life and currently have 3 dogs and two very old turtles. I would consider myself a good caregiver for animals. 

This week I observed the same pigeon for 2 days on a busy avenue outside my office in Brooklyn, NY.

He/she seemed unable to move far or fly and would sit back in a corner trying to not be seen. I gave him a 1” deep plate of water today as it was quite hot, but he still had not moved when I left work. There are tons of feral cats and raccoons here and I was positive he’d be eaten soon.

So I went home, got a towel, tossed it over him, picked him up, gently placed him in a box, brought him home and now I have him in a large dog crate with newspaper and paper towels on the bottom in my first floor where the dogs can’t bother him. I have a blanket over the cage so it’s nice and dark, it’s also air conditioned. 

I gave him a small bowl of wild bird seed, and a 1” deep Tupperware of fresh water and made a small shelter he can hide out in from the cardboard box I transported him in. He seems to have calmed down and now seems very relaxed.

I don’t believe he can fly and I have not gotten a good look at his feet. 

I’m fine to keep him like this indefinitely as this certainly seems better than getting eaten by a cat, but figured I would post here to see if anyone had any words of wisdom for the long term. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Here is an attempt at posting some pictures.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks young, probably not able to eat by himself. Have you seen him eating/ drinking? Try to get a dove/wild bird seed mixture that has smaller seeds. If he is not eating, you will need to handfeed him with defrosted peas. Get a bag of frozen green peas, put some in warm water and feed him 30 peas 3 times daily, total of 90.

Put him on your lap (facing to the right if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and open the beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside the beak over the tongue. If he spits it out, you are not putting it in deep enough. This will get easier over time. Always leave a bowl with peas with him, they quickly learn to eat peas by themselves.

To get him to drink water, gently dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. You might have to do this a couple of times before he will learn.


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks so much Marina. I’m going to set up a WiFi camera on him so I can see if he’s eating/drinking when I am not here. I think he’s too freaked out to eat with me looking at him.

I got some pigeon/dove smaller seed and am going to attempt to feed him some peas now. Will report back.


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

A clearer shot of him


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

He’s certainly not ready to be hand fed. As you can see he’s quite nervous so giving him time to relax. Posting another photo hoping to get confirmation on his rough age.


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

I have provided about 20 thawed peas on a small dish and am watching him on the wifi camera. He is exploring a bit and actively pruning. He likely drank water last night as there was evidence he had been at the water bowl.


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Excellent news... I am watching him on the WiFi camera and he is eating the peas and the small seeds from his bird seed!


----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

im glad hes eating! he kind of looks a bit like my danny, what a handsome little fellow!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Great news! I'm guessing his age about 5-6 weeks. Still a little yellow fluff on the head. You will know he is eating enough by looking at his droppings. There should be plenty. Round and brown and firm with a white dot. However, if he is only eating peas, it will be soft and green. You can always post a photo to make sure.


----------



## Perrgrine1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks Marina and spritite. He's doing great. I had him examined by a local wildlife rescue and they said he looks fantastic. Letting him learn to fly around the bathroom a bit.


----------



## Cartermai (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi. I've been reading the thread and hoping for an update on how the little guy/girl is doing? So lucky to have had you spot him. Sounds like you're doing a wonderful job. ☺


----------

